# Muchas gracias por invitarme



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

“Muchas gracias por invitarme”

Si el invitado está marchándose y la fiesta ya está
terminada,  ¿ No se debe decir “ Muchas gracias por haberme invitado” ?

gracias de antemano

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## labrapalabras

"Muchas gracias por haberme invitado" es lo correcto, pero en una situación de conversación coloquial, "muchas gracias por invitarme" también puede escucharse. "Gracias por la invitación" es otra opción... "o muchas gracias por la invitación".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, labrapalabras

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

¿En qué país sería eso Hiro? En España sonaría absurdamente servil dar las gracias porque te hayan invitado. Como si te hicieran un favor por haberte invitado y tú no estés acostumbrado a tener vida social. 

Por supuesto sí quedaría bien dar las gracias por la velada, por ejemplo´"muchísimas gracias, ha sido una fiesta fabulosa, me lo he pasado estupendamente" o algo sí sería más adecuado aquí. El anfitrión es el que dice eso de "muchas gracias por haber venido", la respuesta a eso es un cumplido, expresar lo encantado que estás de haber ido, no dar las gracias por el hecho de que te inviten. Suena a friqui. Si es una fiesta muy formal tendrías que enviar en los días siguientes una tarjeta dando las gracias acompañada de, por ejemplo, unas flores para la anfitriona. Saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Madrid said:


> ¿En qué país sería eso Hiro? En España sonaría absurdamente servil dar las gracias porque te hayan invitado. Como si te hicieran un favor por haberte invitado y tú no estés acostumbrado a tener vida social.
> 
> Por supuesto sí quedaría bien dar las gracias por la velada, por ejemplo´"muchísimas gracias, ha sido una fiesta fabulosa, me lo he pasado estupendamente" o algo sí sería más adecuado aquí. El anfitrión es el que dice eso de "muchas gracias por haber venido", la respuesta a eso es un cumplido, expresar lo encantado que estás de haber ido, no dar las gracias por el hecho de que te inviten. Suena a friqui. Si es una fiesta muy formal tendrías que enviar en los días siguientes una tarjeta dando las gracias acompañada de, por ejemplo, unas flores para la anfitriona. Saludos,


 
Hola, María, he vuelto a leer el texto.

El contexto es un poco complicado. Exactamente dicho, no fue 
una fiesta.  Fue una ocasión que no sucediera usualmente, según tengo
entendido.

Santiago, español, fue enviado a México y ahora está trabajando en México.

Estaba pensando en pasar sólo la vispera de la Navidad en casa, pero su amiga mexicana le invitó a su casa, en la ocasion en que usualmente
solo los familiares se reunen y no invistan a las personas que no sean
familiares. 

Al día siguiente, en el día de la Navidad, Santiago dice :

“Gracias por invitarme. Me lo he pasado muy bien. Tu familia ha sido
muy amable conmigo. …. “

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 
[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]


----------



## María Madrid

Para México no sé, pues tienen usos diferentes al nuestro y "gracias por invitarme" quizá allí sí sea normal. Aquí resultaría penoso. Saludos,


----------



## labrapalabras

Sé que la etiqueta en España es completamente diferente a en México. "Gracias por la invitación", en México, es una frase perfectamente normal, ni penosa, ni vergonzante, ni indicadora de que uno no tenga vida social alguna. Simplemente, se le agradece al anfitrión por habernos invitado. En otro hilo, hablaban sobre formas de respeto, y ahí también algunos foreros ibéricos mencionaban lo fuera de lugar que estaban ese tipo de expresiones ("con todo el repeto que usted me merece..."). En México decir "con todo el respeto" es común y no implica, necesariamente, servilismo. Recordemos que en náhuatl había más de quince formas de "honoríficos". No quiero decir que los españoles estén mal y nosotros bien. Pero sin duda los usos lingüísticos son diferentes. Además, tengo entendido que el japonés también es una lengua (y una cultura) en la que los honoríficos y las fórmulas de agradecimiento y respeto son importantes, así que Hiro entenderá esto. Valga la aclaración.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Madrid said:


> Para México no sé, pues tienen usos diferentes al nuestro y "gracias por invitarme" quizá allí sí sea normal. Aquí resultaría penoso. Saludos,


 
Hola, Maria,

Lo complicado es que fue dicho por un espanol que esta viviendo en Mexico. No creo que su lenguaje se haya mexicanizado tan pronto.

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pichita

María Madrid said:


> Para México no sé, pues tienen usos diferentes al nuestro y "gracias por invitarme" quizá allí sí sea normal. Aquí resultaría penoso. Saludos,


 
No creo que sea penoso, eso depende de la educación de cada quien, sino eres allegado a la persona, se acostumbra dar las gracias pero si son amigos cercanos, no es necesario.


----------



## María Madrid

Pichita: De la misma manera que no pongo en duda que en México no sea penoso sino lo más indicado, espero que entiendas que en España sí resultaría lamentable. Desde luego no he dicho en ningún momento que en España no se den las gracias cuando te invitan, sino que justo esa frase suena a pobrecito y se prefieren otras fórmulas. En Suecia, por ejemplo, cuando te invitan a comer es habitual decir "gracias por la comida", decir eso en español sonaría a que te han dado dado de comer por caridad o algo así. Cada expresión suena bien o mal dependiendo de dónde se diga. A un "gracias por venir" que diga un anfitrión aquí sería más adecuado contestar con un "gracias a ti por todo" "gracias por unos días tan estupendos" o lo que sea, antes que dar las gracias por haber sido invitado. Entiendo que a ti te suene bien, porque es la costumbre en tu país, pero no insistas en que aquí tenga que sonar bien porque a tí te lo parece. Son usos diferentes (de hecho tu propio nick en España resulta chocante) pero todos entendemos el mensaje que hay detrás. Yo sólo sugiero las formas más adecuadas para nosotros y los de otros países aportáis las más adecuadas en los vuestros. A mí me resulta cómico que algunos inmigrantes de otros países de habla hispana (no sé muy bien de qué países) digan "a la orden" cuando les doy las gracias, algo que sólo se me ocurre que diga un militar a otro de mayor rango, pero entiendo que es su manera de decir de nada y que no tienen costumbre de decirlo así o quizá piensen que eso es más educado. Yo personalmente no estoy a la orden de nadie, pero entiendo la intención de sus palabras. Por último, en relación con tu última frase (si son amigos cercanos no es necesario) no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. Siempre hay que agradecer una invitación. Entre amigos y entornos informales no es desde luego necesario hacerlo por escrito

Hiro: Pues si tu amigo es español, la verdad es que se me hace raro, pero sí es posible que conozca los usos de México y por eso haya elegido esa frase. Yo habría dicho algo así como "muchas gracias por vuestra hospitalidad", por ejemplo. 

Saludos,


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me parece perfecto lo de "muchas gracias por invitarme" y soy español y poco formal.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

labrapalabras said:


> Sé que la etiqueta en España es completamente diferente a en México. "Gracias por la invitación", en México, es una frase perfectamente normal, ni penosa, ni vergonzante, ni indicadora de que uno no tenga vida social alguna. Simplemente, se le agradece al anfitrión por habernos invitado. En otro hilo, hablaban sobre formas de respeto, y ahí también algunos foreros ibéricos mencionaban lo fuera de lugar que estaban ese tipo de expresiones ("con todo el repeto que usted me merece..."). En México decir "con todo el respeto" es común y no implica, necesariamente, servilismo. Recordemos que en náhuatl había más de quince formas de "honoríficos". No quiero decir que los españoles estén mal y nosotros bien. Pero sin duda los usos lingüísticos son diferentes. Además, tengo entendido que el japonés también es una lengua (y una cultura) en la que los honoríficos y las fórmulas de agradecimiento y respeto son importantes, así que Hiro entenderá esto. Valga la aclaración.


 
Este caso es un buen ejemplo de que la manera de decir, o el
language está estrechamente ligada a la cultura. Sí. Lo mismo
pasa aquí en Japón.

Si uno recibe un regalo, decimos “Muchas gracias” y no debemos
olvidar el favor o amabilidad. Volvemos a dar las gracias otro día
diciendo “Muchas gracias por su bonito regalo que me dio el
otro día. Me gusto el diseño. Es justo para mi talla, etc.

Los chinos piensan que es demasiado servil dar dos veces
las gracias por un favor y nosotros pensamos que ellos no 
saben agradecer apropiadamente. Hay muchos libros titulados
“Los chinos y los japoneses” que se venden acá, escritos por los
japoneses y los chinos. Pues, la población de los chinos ha
aumentado mucho últimamente. Estos chinos de los imigrantes
de nuevas generaciones no han tenido suficiente tiempo para
comprender nuestra cultura. Los hijos abandonados de los japoneses
en China durante la Segunda Guerra regresaron a Japon y viven 
en Japón, y ellos tienen la misma dificultad.
 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pichita

María Madrid said:


> Pichita: De la misma manera que no pongo en duda que en México no sea penoso sino lo más indicado, espero que entiendas que en España sí resultaría lamentable. Desde luego no he dicho en ningún momento que en España no se den las gracias cuando te invitan, sino que justo esa frase suena a pobrecito y se prefieren otras fórmulas. En Suecia, por ejemplo, cuando te invitan a comer es habitual decir "gracias por la comida", decir eso en español sonaría a que te han dado dado de comer por caridad o algo así. Cada expresión suena bien o mal dependiendo de dónde se diga. A un "gracias por venir" que diga un anfitrión aquí sería más adecuado contestar con un "gracias a ti por todo" "gracias por unos días tan estupendos" o lo que sea, antes que dar las gracias por haber sido invitado. Entiendo que a ti te suene bien, porque es la costumbre en tu país, pero no insistas en que aquí tenga que sonar bien porque a tí te lo parece. Son usos diferentes (de hecho tu propio nick en España resulta chocante) pero todos entendemos el mensaje que hay detrás. Yo sólo sugiero las formas más adecuadas para nosotros y los de otros países aportáis las más adecuadas en los vuestros. A mí me resulta cómico que algunos inmigrantes de otros países de habla hispana (no sé muy bien de qué países) digan "a la orden" cuando les doy las gracias, algo que sólo se me ocurre que diga un militar a otro de mayor rango, pero entiendo que es su manera de decir de nada y que no tienen costumbre de decirlo así o quizá piensen que eso es más educado. Yo personalmente no estoy a la orden de nadie, pero entiendo la intención de sus palabras. Por último, en relación con tu última frase (si son amigos cercanos no es necesario) no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. Siempre hay que agradecer una invitación. Entre amigos y entornos informales no es desde luego necesario hacerlo por escrito
> 
> Hiro: Pues si tu amigo es español, la verdad es que se me hace raro, pero sí es posible que conozca los usos de México y por eso haya elegido esa frase. Yo habría dicho algo así como "muchas gracias por vuestra hospitalidad", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Tienes razón cada país tiene sus costumbres, será que nosotros no somos tan agresivos...jajaja


----------



## Pichita

labrapalabras said:


> Sé que la etiqueta en España es completamente diferente a en México. "Gracias por la invitación", en México, es una frase perfectamente normal, ni penosa, ni vergonzante, ni indicadora de que uno no tenga vida social alguna. Simplemente, se le agradece al anfitrión por habernos invitado. En otro hilo, hablaban sobre formas de respeto, y ahí también algunos foreros ibéricos mencionaban lo fuera de lugar que estaban ese tipo de expresiones ("con todo el repeto que usted me merece..."). En México decir "con todo el respeto" es común y no implica, necesariamente, servilismo. Recordemos que en náhuatl había más de quince formas de "honoríficos". No quiero decir que los españoles estén mal y nosotros bien. Pero sin duda los usos lingüísticos son diferentes. Además, tengo entendido que el japonés también es una lengua (y una cultura) en la que los honoríficos y las fórmulas de agradecimiento y respeto son importantes, así que Hiro entenderá esto. Valga la aclaración.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo!!!


----------



## María Madrid

Pichita said:


> Tienes razón cada país tiene sus costumbres, será que nosotros no somos tan agresivos...jajaja


¿Agresividad?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Madrid said:


> Pichita: De la misma manera que no pongo en duda que en México no sea penoso sino lo más indicado, espero que entiendas que en España sí resultaría lamentable. Desde luego no he dicho en ningún momento que en España no se den las gracias cuando te invitan, sino que justo esa frase suena a pobrecito y se prefieren otras fórmulas. En Suecia, por ejemplo, cuando te invitan a comer es habitual decir "gracias por la comida", decir eso en español sonaría a que te han dado dado de comer por caridad o algo así. Cada expresión suena bien o mal dependiendo de dónde se diga. A un "gracias por venir" que diga un anfitrión aquí sería más adecuado contestar con un "gracias a ti por todo" "gracias por unos días tan estupendos" o lo que sea, antes que dar las gracias por haber sido invitado. Entiendo que a ti te suene bien, porque es la costumbre en tu país, pero no insistas en que aquí tenga que sonar bien porque a tí te lo parece. Son usos diferentes (de hecho tu propio nick en España resulta chocante) pero todos entendemos el mensaje que hay detrás. Yo sólo sugiero las formas más adecuadas para nosotros y los de otros países aportáis las más adecuadas en los vuestros. A mí me resulta cómico que algunos inmigrantes de otros países de habla hispana (no sé muy bien de qué países) digan "a la orden" cuando les doy las gracias, algo que sólo se me ocurre que diga un militar a otro de mayor rango, pero entiendo que es su manera de decir de nada y que no tienen costumbre de decirlo así o quizá piensen que eso es más educado. Yo personalmente no estoy a la orden de nadie, pero entiendo la intención de sus palabras. Por último, en relación con tu última frase (si son amigos cercanos no es necesario) no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo. Siempre hay que agradecer una invitación. Entre amigos y entornos informales no es desde luego necesario hacerlo por escrito
> 
> Hiro: Pues si tu amigo es español, la verdad es que se me hace raro, pero sí es posible que conozca los usos de México y por eso haya elegido esa frase. Yo habría dicho algo así como "muchas gracias por vuestra hospitalidad", por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Los ejemplos concretos son interesantes. Es curioso que en Colombia,
los clientes dicen "Muchas gracias", y los vendedores les responden 
"De nada" o " A la orden " o algo asi. En mi pais, en un hotel de primera
categoria, tratan a los huespedes como reyes con mucha cortesia y 
respecto. Hay un dicho : "Los clientes son reyes". 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pichita

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Los ejemplos concretos son interesantes. Es curioso que en Colombia,
> los clientes dicen "Muchas gracias", y los vendedores les responden
> "De nada" o " A la orden " o algo asi. En mi pais, en un hotel de primera
> categoria, tratan a los huespedes como reyes con mucha cortesia y
> respecto. Hay un dicho : "Los clientes son reyes".
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Aquí en México nosotros también respondemos así, "de nada", "a la orden", "estoy para servirte", "gracias a ti", etc.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pichita said:


> Aquí en México nosotros también respondemos así, "de nada", "a la orden", "estoy para servirte", "gracias a ti", etc.


 
Es normal en Mexico que los vendedores dan las gracias primero ?

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## heidita

María Madrid said:


> Para México no sé, pues tienen usos diferentes al nuestro y "gracias por invitarme" quizá allí sí sea normal. Aquí resultaría penoso. Saludos,


 


Pichita said:


> No creo que sea penoso, eso depende de la educación de cada quien, si no eres allegado a la persona, se acostumbra dar las gracias pero si son amigos cercanos, no es necesario.


 


Dr. Quizá said:


> Me parece perfecto lo de "muchas gracias por invitarme" y soy español y poco formal.


 
A mí no me parece adecuado tampoco. Es más, el anfitrión es el que suele dar las gracias a la persona por venir, no al revés.


----------



## bb008

Bueno estoy tratando de pensar que pasa en Venezuela en ese caso.

Pues quizás sucede en general como dices heidita y el anfitrión da las gracias por la asistencia de parte del invitado:

¡Gracias por venir! - ¡No, vale, no hay de que, gracias a tí por invitarme! o pudiese darse el caso de manera contraria:

¡Estuvo excelente la fiesta, gracias por invitarme/por haberme invitado! - ¡No, vale, no hay de que, al contrario gracias a tí por venir!

Realmente no lo se.

En siglos anteriores o épocas anteriores, para no irnos tan lejos, habían personas que mandaban cartas de agradecimientos por la asistencia a cualquier acto social, compromisos, funeral, matrimonio, etc. Esto creo que ya no se usa, quizás muy pocos lo hagan.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es común dar las gracias cuando te invitan a una fiesta. 

- Gracias por venir, qué bueno que pudieron.
- Al contrario, gracias por invitarnos. Nos la pasamos muy bien.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

heidita said:


> A mí no me parece adecuado tampoco. Es más, el anfitrión es el que suele dar las gracias a la persona por venir, no al revés.


 
Hola, Heidita,

No le parece adecuado aun este caso excepcional que el invitado
de las gracias primero ?  En la vispera de la Navidad, y en el dia de 
la Navidad, la gente usualmente no quiere invitar a a personas que 
no sean familiares. El anfitrion ha sido extremadamente amable.

Aca, el invitado da las gracias primero salvo dos casos excepcionales,
el funeral y las bodas.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

Hiro, te repetimos que en España decir literalmente "gracias por invitarme" no se considera elegante. Puedes dar las gracias antes, durante y después, pero no con esas palabras. Unas palabras amables al llegar son apropiadas, desde luego, (cuánto me alegro de compartir esta noche con vosotros, por ejemplo) pero decir "Gracias por invitarme" nada más llegar sería una paletada de mucho cuidado. Claro que es mejor ser demasiado agradecido a demasiado poco, pero un exceso de cortesía cuando es evidente que no procede tanta reverencia, no hace parecer más educado a alguien, sino por el contrario alguien que no maneja los códigos sociales y no sabe cuando parar.

Pero como tu amigo estaba en México y como han explicado los foreros de allí sí es una expresión habitual en ese país, seguro que quedó estupendamente porque era lo que se esperaba de él. Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá es común dar las gracias cuando te invitan a una fiesta.
> 
> - Gracias por venir, qué bueno que pudieron.
> - Al contrario, gracias por invitarnos. Nos la pasamos muy bien.



¡Acabo de descubrir que hablo en mexicano!

Quitando el ¡qué bueno! (que posiblemente sustituiríamos por "qué bien" o similar, es normal que los invitados den gracias al anfitrión por invitarlos (o por haberlos invitado) y que se desarrolle una bonita batalla de flores del tipo:

- Oye, la fiesta, maravillosa. Todo estupendo.
- Hombre, vuestra presencia ha contribuido a alegrarla.
- No, no, muchas gracias a vosotros por invitarnos.
- No, no, a vosotros por venir.
- No, hombre, si no hacíamos falta, si han venido todos.
- Que no, que no, que sois una maravilla de invitados.
- ...teniendo buen anfitrión.
- Con amigos como vosotros ya se puede.
- Insisto, muchísimas gracias por la invitación.
- ¡Te he dicho que no! Que gracias a vosotros.
- ¡De gracias a nosotros nada! Gracias a ti.
- Que he dicho que a ti.
- No, a ti.
- Mira, h de p, no sigas por ahí, ¡que a ti!
- ¡Que a ti, jilip!
- Mira, cacho m**ón, como me vuelvas a decir que las gracias te corresponde darlas a ti la tenemos.


----------



## leftaro

Hola, primero que todo, gracias por invitarme:
Creo que la discusión original se ha desviado un poco. A mi juicio lo que se discute acá no es la etiqueta, elegancia o formalidad de la expresión, sino más bien, el correcto uso de los tiempos verbales, dicho esto creo que la forma más correcta es:

Gracias por haberme invitado. Para cuando el invitado se esté despidiendo.
Gracias por invitarme, queda más adecuado cuando se llega a la fiesta.

Ahora, si es elegante en tal lugar o en otro. Eso es harina de otro costal. Por último, el lenguaje es un reflejo de quienes somos, nuestra forma de hablar, de expresar nuestras ideas, expone nuestras intenciones. Aclaro que es sólo mi opinión, y que perfectamente puedo estar equivocado, o ¿no?.


----------



## María Madrid

Gracias Leftaro. Tienes toda la razón del mundo. Gracias por invitarme/por haberme invitado son gramaticalmente irreprochables! Efectivamente su idoneidad protocolaria es harina de otro costal. Saludos,


----------



## Yellow Duck

_“Gracias por invitarme. Me lo he pasado muy bien. Tu familia ha sido
muy amable conmigo. …. “_ 

Gracias por la hospitalidad. La he pasado estupendamente y su familia fueron
muy amables.


----------



## heidita

ToñoTorreón said:


> - Gracias por venir, qué bueno que pudieron.
> - Al contrario, gracias por invitarnos. Nos la pasamos muy bien.


 
Es así como ocurre normalmente en España Toño. Pero se da las gracias _después _de que el anfitrión dice "gracias por venir".



Fernando said:


> ¡
> - Oye, la fiesta, maravillosa. Todo estupendo.
> - Hombre, vuestra presencia ha contribuido a alegrarla.
> - No, no, muchas gracias a vosotros por invitarnos.
> - No, no, a vosotros por venir.
> - No, hombre, si no hacíamos falta, si han venido todos.
> - Que no, que no, que sois una maravilla de invitados.
> - ...teniendo buen anfitrión.
> - Con amigos como vosotros ya se puede.
> - Insisto, muchísimas gracias por la invitación.
> - ¡Te he dicho que no! Que gracias a vosotros.
> - ¡De gracias a nosotros nada! Gracias a ti.
> - Que he dicho que a ti.
> - No, a ti.
> - Mira, h de p, no sigas por ahí, ¡que a ti!
> - ¡Que a ti, jilip!
> - Mira, cacho m**ón, como me vuelvas a decir que las gracias te corresponde darlas a ti la tenemos.


Este es un claro ejemplo como son las cosas al menos en Madrid. *Hiro*, ¡¡que no te sirva de ejemplo!!



leftaro said:


> Hola, primero que todo, gracias por invitarme:
> Creo que la discusión original se ha desviado un poco. A mi juicio lo que se discute acá no es la etiqueta, elegancia o formalidad de la expresión, sino más bien, el correcto uso de los tiempos verbales, dicho esto creo que la forma más correcta es:
> 
> Gracias por haberme invitado. Para cuando el invitado se esté despidiendo.
> Gracias por invitarme, queda más adecuado cuando se llega a la fiesta.


 


Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, Heidita,
> 
> No le parece adecuado aun este caso excepcional que el invitado
> de las gracias primero ?


 
Leftaro, tienes razón, aunque debemos tener en cuenta el "postador", a quien si parece interesarle también el correcto uso, no solo la gramática.

De todas formas en caso de decir algo, en mi _pueblo_ se diría más bien: Gracias por invitarme (no por haberme invitado)


----------



## lio

Aquí, "USA" al despedirse el anfitrión dice primero "gracias por venir", al igual que cuando lo invitan a comer; el invitado dice: "gracias por alimentarme". 
Lio


----------



## heidita

lio said:


> Aquí, "USA" al despedirse el anfitrión dice primero "gracias por venir", al igual que cuando lo invitan a comer; el invitado dice: "gracias por alimentarme".
> Lio


*lio*,* ¡bienvenido al foro!*

*¿¿En serio?? ¿¿Gracias por alimentarme??*

*Eso sonaría muy, muy raro aquí. *


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo, si estoy en un país (o ciudad o lejos de mi casa) que no es el mio, y una amiga se "apiada" de mí (en unas fechas tan familiares e íntimas, como son las Navidades) y me invita a cenar a casa de sus padres, que no me conocen, sin duda alguna que voy a decir al llegar y ser presentados "gracias por invitarme" y al irme diré "muchas gracias por haberme invitado".

Saludos


----------



## Viguesa

Debe ser María Madrid la única que no considera elegante esa frase y yo también soy española.

Me parecería ridículo hacerlo por escrito (como parece que sí se hace entre la "jetset"); pero decirlo en esa situación me parece necesario. Da igual que sea en México o en España. Tienes que recordar que se refiere a una invitación de unos desconocidos. Es evidente que no le vas a decir eso a tus padres después de haber comido con ellos.


----------



## María Madrid

Sin querer irme muy off-topic pero ¿"jet-set"?. Una cosa son los entornos formales y otros los informales. Una cosa es cenar con un grupo de amiguetes de la facultad y otra una cena de gala. Una cosa es que te inviten los padres de tu compañero de piso a tomar un cocido cuando tienes 20 años y otra que te inviten a una celebración formal los suegros de tu cuñado cuando tienes 40. No todo vale en todos lados ni en todo momento. No procede enviar invitaciones por escrito para quedar a picar algo mientras se ve el partido del domingo, pero tampoco procede saltarse las formas habituales para entornos formales cuando sea el caso. Lo normal en la vida de la mayoría de las personas es que se alternen ambos tipos de situaciones y lo suyo es saber moverse bien en todo tipo de ambientes y no dar el cante, ni por arriba ni por abajo. Y esos usos varían de país a país, como es lógico. Saludos,


----------



## mjmuak

María Madrid said:


> Sin querer irme muy off-topic pero ¿"jet-set"?. Una cosa son los entornos formales y otros los informales. Una cosa es cenar con un grupo de amiguetes de la facultad y otra una cena de gala. Una cosa es que te inviten los padres de tu compañero de piso a tomar un cocido cuando tienes 20 años y otra que te inviten a una celebración formal los suegros de tu cuñado cuando tienes 40. No todo vale en todos lados ni en todo momento. No procede enviar invitaciones por escrito para quedar a picar algo mientras se ve el partido del domingo, pero tampoco procede saltarse las formas habituales para entornos formales cuando sea el caso. Lo normal en la vida de la mayoría de las personas es que se alternen ambos tipos de situaciones y lo suyo es saber moverse bien en todo tipo de ambientes y no dar el cante, ni por arriba ni por abajo. Y esos usos varían de país a país, como es lógico. Saludos,


 
Ya, ya, María Madrid, si todos estamos de acuerdo en todo esto que has escrito, cada cosa en su momento, y la cosa y el momento pueden variar de un país a otro. Pero yo debo de ser muy rara también y hablar mexicano como Fernando, porque cuando me invita alguien con quien no tengo confianza siempre digo "gracias por invitarme". "Gracias por haberme invitado" me suena más formal, pero supongo que también lo he usado alguna vez.

Saludines


----------

